# Handling



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

my rat has given birth a few days ago and the babies are now 5 days old. How old do they have to be before you can start holding them???? ??? ???


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh and also do i need to wear gloves or are bare hands ok ???


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

You can handle them from day one, rats don't reject their babies after we have handled them. I'd remove mom and then you won't have to worry about getting bit.... some moms can get grouchy because of their hormones.

Handle them as much as possible each day, they can be away from mom for up to 2 hours, but 45 minutes each time is enough. Be careful because they can not regulate their own body temperatures until they get fur.... so you have to keep them warm. I have mine wrapped in a fleece blanket on my lap then I hold them one at a time. The more you handle them now, the more friendlier they will be. Enjoy the time they don't move around too much as well..... in a few weeks they will be keeping you on your toes... hehe


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. i held them today with gloves on, would bare hands be ok too.
Also my rat has had a small litter of only 5, could this be a sign of inbreeding somewhere in her family.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes bare hands are fine, they are not as delicate as they look


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

babies are now 26 days old and vry fast, and yes they do keep me on my toes...he he he!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry I missed your previous question. Inbreeding doesn't affect rats like it does other animals. You are just lucky it was a small litter. If you got her from a pet store, then the father was likely related but you won't really know for sure. The only bad part of inbreeding rats is if the parents have any bad points (health, temperament or looks wise...) these traits will be strengthened in their offspring. So inbreeding should always be left up to experienced breeders who have extensive pedigrees on their rats and know what they are doing.

I hope your bubs are doing well! Enjoy them and hold them LOTS! if you have any pictures we would LOVE to see them


----------

